# Goals



## StCEMT (Aug 12, 2021)

Just to start something new and see what good training info pops up. What are yalls current goals? 

Just finished a cut. Gonna hang out at this weight for a while while I finish out the running and swimming programs I'm doing. Trying to get my split times for both down. Then I'll put some weight back on and focus on adding to my lifts.

Trying to get to a 9:30 1.5mi, a 7:15mi for a few miles, keep adding distance to my swims, and a 315lb deadlift. Guess it's triathalonish in style lately.

Currently just following a 3x a week run program, 3x a week swim program, and just enough lifting to not lose anything. Lifting focused times I follow the Tactical Barbell books (corny name, but ****in solid info) and will switch back to this in about 6 weeks. Speaking of, @Carlos Danger, how has that been going for ya?

Anywho, drop what yall got.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 16, 2021)

StCEMT said:


> Just to start something new and see what good training info pops up. What are yalls current goals?
> 
> Just finished a cut. Gonna hang out at this weight for a while while I finish out the running and swimming programs I'm doing. Trying to get my split times for both down. Then I'll put some weight back on and focus on adding to my lifts.
> 
> ...


Never really got started with that program, though I do plan to soon because I think it looks excellent. I've been really busy the past few months (lame excuse, I know) between work, vacations, and family commitments and I just haven't been in the right frame of mind to commit to something new. I have been lifting some; it's just been very unstructured, basically whatever I feel like doing during and after my treadmill workouts. I have made some progress though, I made a PR in the press a few days ago (175x2) and my waist is down about 2 inches since the spring and my cardiorespiratory fitness is easily the best it's been in probably 15 years.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 20, 2021)

Carlos Danger said:


> Never really got started with that program, though I do plan to soon because I think it looks excellent. I've been really busy the past few months (lame excuse, I know) between work, vacations, and family commitments and I just haven't been in the right frame of mind to commit to something new. I have been lifting some; it's just been very unstructured, basically whatever I feel like doing during and after my treadmill workouts. I have made some progress though, I made a PR in the press a few days ago (175x2) and my waist is down about 2 inches since the spring and my cardiorespiratory fitness is easily the best it's been in probably 15 years.


If that kinda stuff (cardio) is your thing right now, there are templates focusing on that. And it can easily be scaled to your time that you have available.


----------



## VentMonkey (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm looking at investing in a Terra Core.

As far as goals, I’m just trying to keep both the strength and weight distribution in my torso adequate enough to allow me to perform for as long as I can do the job, physically.


----------

